
Researchers Discover Tor Nodes Designed to Spy on Hidden Services - Jerry2
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/07/researchers_dis.html
======
brudgers
Vice article: [https://motherboard.vice.com/read/over-100-snooping-tor-
node...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/over-100-snooping-tor-nodes-have-
been-spying-on-dark-web-sites)

